# Probleme mit Brother MFC-250c, Farbe: Gelb



## MST86 (6. April 2010)

Hallo alle!

Wie in meiner eindeutigen Überschrift ja schon steht,
hab ich einen Multifunktionsgerät der firma brother (modell mfc-250c).

erstmal kann ich nur sagen, das es ein sehr tolles und praktisches gerät ist,
die druck- und scannqualität ist gut, faxen ohne probleme, und der preis von ca. 90-100€ kann sich sehen lassen...

nun zu meinem problem, kurz und knapp:
die farbe gelb will nicht mehr!

sie wird mir als einegsetzt und voll angezeigt (logisch, da ich ja ne neue drin habe),
aber es kommt einfach keine farbe raus 
schwarz, cyan und magenta funktionieren ohne probleme.

bisherige unzählige versuche:
- neue patronen eingesetzt
- gerät sich selbst reinigen lassen
- testdrucke gemacht
- internet nach fehlerberichten durchsucht
- ...

hat jmd vllt eine idee oder sogar eine lösung?
bzw hat/hatte jmd schon das selbe problem?

freue mich auf antworten!
danke im vorraus!


----------



## darkframe (7. April 2010)

Hi,

wenn die Tintenpatronen keinen integrierten Druckkopf haben (wie bei HP z.B.), würde ich auf einen defekten bzw. verstopften/eingetrockneten Druckkopf tippen (andere Möglichkeiten wären z.B. eingetrocknete Leitung oder irgendein anderer mechanischer Defekt). Wenn sich die Druckköpfe problemlos ausbauen lassen (wie bei meinem Canon), kann man zunächst versuchen, eingetrocknete Tintenreste wegzubekommen, indem man die Düsen einen Augenblick in destilliertes  Wasser hält und den Druckkopf dann mit den Düsen nach unten für einige Zeit auf ein Blatt Löschpapier stellt. Wenn das nicht hilft, muss ein neuer Druckkopf her. Ob Du die Druckköpfe überhaupt tauschen kannst, sollte im Handbuch stehen. Falls ja, kannst Du ja selbst einen neuen kaufen und einbauen, falls nein, bleibt wohl nur der Weg zum Reparaturservice.


----------

